
Android Developers Create Siri Rival "Iris" in 8 Hours - mjfern
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Gingerbread-Iris-Siri-iOS-Honeycomb,news-12968.html
======
Geee
So it's a voice interface to Cleverbot? Is there anything serious it can do?

